# Orchestral version of Grobe’s Enchanting Dreams



## JH25 (Jan 3, 2020)

Anyone know where to find an orchestral recording of Charles Grobe’s Enchanting Dreams?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Alas searching in vain.


----------



## JH25 (Jan 3, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> Alas searching in vain.


Why do the things I'm looking for not seem to exist?! I have spent hours looking  Want them for a ballet recital!


----------

